# How long till bales start to heat up?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have some stuff that I stacked that was about 25%. have checked bales every other day or so for last 2 weeks since they've been stacked. They have not heated up at all. Bale temps are same as air temps. Is it possible they won't heat up at all? Is 2 weeks too soon to tell? Trying to finish up and go away on a vacation next week and want to make sure all is well before I leave.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

If they have not heated up by now, there should not be a problem. Enjoy your time off. I know that I will. Mike


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

Generally bales will get hot right away. However it depends on the type of bale, type of hay, quaility of hay and how it is piled. I have seen big squares that were dryer than that heat after six weeks in storage, and thay had 10 lbs per ton of acid applied. Another reason I don't trust (and won't use) acid. If your hay really is 25% moisture I would be very surprised if it is stable enough for long term storage. Keep a close watch on it.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

Usually sasww them heat pretty quick. For small squares, we used to salt the bales if we put them up a little too wet: stack all on edge, liberally sprinkle bagged livestock salt on each layer.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I was thinking about having someone probe them while I'm away.....or 
have I been out in the sun too long?


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Probably have been but...for piece of mind and if you have a volunteer what would it hurt? are they still single layer or did you stack them up? How much ventilation does that barn have? Martin


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Short term they are prob fine but I wouldnt keep them around long term. If you have a door or window or something that could be open to allow ventilation. That would prob be a good idea. I wouldnt stack them in the back corner without any air. I have a different theory, I think the hay will get hotter as the temp gets hotter. This has been my experience in the past. Two years ago, I watch one of my round bales start smoking outside at 102 degrees around 5 pm in the evening. Got it picked up with the tractor and pulled it up to the house to put water on it. It started to burn but I put it out. A week later, I lost 300 bales due to the same thing. Thats the first time we have EVER had something like that happen. Only thing we could think of, that we baled some clover to quick b4 a rain storm and it heated. It sat for 3 months b4 it fired up. Point being, the warmer it gets, the warmer those bales will get. Not sure how many bales your talking about but do you have an area where they could be stacked outside of your barn with pallets and tarps? Maybe under a lean to or something?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have them stacked 3 layers high in units of about only 50-80 per pile on scrap fence rails on first floor (dirt floor) of barn. They show ZERO sign of heating so far. Most bales are in 20-25% humidity range. I have real good ventilation around the piles.
I hope they stay that way. Can't get rid of them, though.
It was 99 degrees here today and they stayed a little cooler than air temps.


----------

